# Progressive lens, Hurgahda-area



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

I really should have gotten a new pair of glasses (with progressive lenses) before I left home; the ones I have are getting to weak. But now I am here: can anyone recommend a good optician in the Hurgada/ El Gouna -area? I also have astigmatism, which must be corrected for. And do you know (ca) how much the lenses will cost here?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

expatlady said:


> I really should have gotten a new pair of glasses (with progressive lenses) before I left home; the ones I have are getting to weak. But now I am here: can anyone recommend a good optician in the Hurgada/ El Gouna -area? I also have astigmatism, which must be corrected for. And do you know (ca) how much the lenses will cost here?


I was told the the Red Sea Hospital in Hurghada is best for an eye test. I went to the Nile, not impressed.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

We have had our eyes tested at Nile Hospital, service is good.


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

*thanks*

Ok, thanks. After I have got my eyes checked, could you recommend a place (in Hurgahda/El Gouna-area) that makes glasses?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

There used to be a place at Sekala Square.....hopefully it's still there.
It was almost beside the hardware shop and near where the buses stop, opposite the stationery and toy shop .
However, they were pretty expensive, I got mine made in Cairo.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mamasue said:


> There used to be a place at Sekala Square.....hopefully it's still there.
> It was almost beside the hardware shop and near where the buses stop, opposite the stationery and toy shop .
> However, they were pretty expensive, I got mine made in Cairo.


I know the one you mean, very small shop. a friend had her glasses repaired there, said the guy was very good. I need some myself too, may go and check him out. 
I got mine from Emperor on Sheraton Rd, next to Prince jewellers opposite Bombay St. Beautiful glasses, not cheap but I love them. Owner Mahmood speaks excellent English. 
I bought cheap prescription sunglasses from another shop, Optics or something similar, they have several shops, big mistake. 
Mona Optics, nr Family Abu Ashara is supposed to be good, but only if the owner is there, the lad I saw was useless. Run by the same family as the Mona Centre nearby.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I always get my eyes tested in El Gouna hospital. Say you are a resident so you don't pay tourist prices. I think it was around LE55.

I have bought all my glasses from either Baraka or Magrabi. You can find both of them and another store in Senzo Mall where Spinneys is south of Hurghada. Not cheap but I used Magrabi last time and they were excellent. The other store said he didn't understand my perscription!

(Not sure if I will be working tonight in Smugglers (back of Marina just before Duty Free shop) as one of my cats fells off the wall yesterday and landed two floors below onto a drain cover. She isn't looking too bad. Just want to keep an eye on her and keep my big Egyptian Mau male from being too rough with her. If I'm not there a young British lady called Lisa will be working.)


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies; I´ll check it out.
I am well aware that the glasses will be/can be quite expensive (my present ones cost more than 1 K USD just for the glasses; + frames.)

I just have to have exact glasses, otherwise I get headaches & cannot use them, and any money spend will be a total waste.

(And Gounie; sorry about your cat: I went to the Smugglers yesterday, but I am afraid the chairs there are killing my back. Nice lightning, though!)


----------

